# Forum Home Renovation Decking  The finer points of using Cutek CD50 ?

## strangerep

It's now almost 2 years since last I oiled my turpentine deck. Still looks surprisingly good, considering. Maybe all those previous years of fiendish napisan+oxalic, eventually leaching out every trace of water-soluble stuff in the timber, is the reason: i.e., no more crap remains to come out. Anyway... 
Reading some of the more recent threads here, I notice that Cutek CD50 is getting the big thumbs up so I'll give it a try. (Previously, I'd been using the old Feast-Watson oil but was never happy with its longevity.) CD50 is not easy to obtain in Sydney though without a long drive, which is surprising. I guess it takes time for a relatively new product to penetrate a market. If any Sydney-resident users of CD50 are reading this, where did you buy it? 
The problem is that a large part of my deck is fully exposed to sun. From the website info, I gather that CD50 needs to sit on the timber for a week or more, gradually soaking in, before recoating. But from the MSDS, the main solvent in CD50 seems to be naphtha, which I presume would evaporate quickly in full sun like most other petroleum-derived solvents? So what should I do? Must I wait until the relative cool of twilight and then hope I can finish applying the CD50 before full darkness descends? Or am I being overly cautious? 
Also, does anyone know whether the active ingredients in the Cutek cleaning products are really better than the cheap napisan+oxalic method? Their SARAclean contains sodium carbonate/sulphate and disodium peroxydicarbonate which is related to Napsian (sodium percarbonate) except that there's 6 oxygen atoms per molecule in peroxydicarbonate instead of just 4 in percarbonate. So maybe that extra oxygen yields improved performance? Their WAO Stain remover contains Ethanedioic Acid which is just another name for oxalic acid -- according to Wikipedia. 
To those who have used both napisan and SARAclean: did you find SARAclean sufficiently better than napisan to justify the extra cost?

----------


## stevoh741

I build a lot of decks and only use cutek to finish. I only use napisan (cheap home brand version) and does equal to better job than the $50+ cleaners. After applying finish no traffic for 1-2 days then 2 weeks till recoat. I've applied in middle of day in QLD summer and it applies fine.

----------


## strangerep

> I build a lot of decks and only use cutek to finish. I only use napisan (cheap home brand version) and does equal to better job than the $50+ cleaners.

  I had a feeling that might be the case.  :Wink:    

> After applying finish no traffic for 1-2 days then 2 weeks till recoat. I've applied in middle of day in QLD summer and it applies fine.

  OK. Thanks. 
Another question: I emailed a Cutek rep and explained my situation. He recommended that since there's already a "film-forming" coating on my deck I should sand back to bare timber first. I'm a bit puzzled by this because I thought that ordinary decking oil soaks into the timber and is not "film-forming" (unlike, say, Spa-n-Deck). 
I was hoping to simply give my deck the napisan+oxalic treatment, and then apply Cutek. I can't face a big sanding job right now. If the latter is really necessary maybe I should just leave this task until I'm ready to sell the place in 5-6 years time. But I'd like to do something to pretty up the deck for my own benefit in the meantime, so I'm wondering whether the "sand it back" recommendation is truly essential or merely a "for best results" statement. Any thoughts?

----------


## stevoh741

Up on the coast the suppliers give away free sample pots. I'd steal some napisan from the mrs/laundry clean a small section with it and try it with some from a sample pot. That way costs you nothing and you get to see results....

----------


## ringtail

Whats the "life" of the cutek ? Is it just like everything else out there or .....?

----------


## Gaza

> Whats the "life" of the cutek ? Is it just like everything else out there or .....?

  clear 3 months on decking, coloured a bit longer. 
for cladding about 12 - 15 months

----------


## stevoh741

> clear 3 months on decking, coloured a bit longer.

  Not sure what your doin mate but water still beads off my clear on fully exposed deck 18mths after application and I've had tinted on vertical surface for over 2.5yrs and only just looking like needing a recoat. If I wasn't so busy/lazydependant on beer/etc I'd try to put a coat down annually but mainly just out of habit from using other (less satisfying) coatings.

----------


## Gaza

> Not sure what your doin mate but water still beads off my clear on fully exposed deck 18mths after application and I've had tinted on vertical surface for over 2.5yrs and only just looking like needing a recoat. If I wasn't so busy/lazydependant on beer/etc I'd try to put a coat down annually but mainly just out of habit from using other (less satisfying) coatings.

  we did 14000m2 of decking with it two years back had to be recoated before the handover as it was starting to go..

----------


## ringtail

1 4 0 0 0 m 2  -   holy cow batman ! Sore back after that one gaza ?

----------


## shauck

> I'd try to put a coat down annually but mainly just out of habit from using other (less satisfying) coatings.

  When you re-coat, do you just give it a soapy water clean down and rinse or???

----------


## Gaza

> 1 4 0 0 0 m 2  -   holy cow batman ! Sore back after that one gaza ?

  Haha  
I actual only did the first one then was doing internal stairs there was 30 sets of.

----------


## ringtail

Out of the sun, smart boy.

----------


## strangerep

> [...] water still beads off my clear on fully exposed deck 18mths after application [...]

  That's astounding. 
Since this is sharp contradiction with what Gaza said, something must have been very
different between what you each did.

----------


## stevoh741

I fully prep and prepare my decks for coating. Come up the coast and have a look if you want to see it at 18mths

----------


## strangerep

> Come up the coast and have a look if you want to see it at 18mths

  Thanks for the offer, but Qld is a bit far for a Sunday drive from Sydney...

----------


## ringtail

> Thanks for the offer, but Qld is a bit far for a Sunday drive from Sydney...

  Geez you southerners are soft :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## stevoh741

:What he said:

----------


## shauck

Hey. That's not that southern.

----------


## ringtail

Anything south of me is southern :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## strangerep

> Geez you southerners are soft

  Oh, I am probably "soft" even compared to other Sydney-ites.
Nature gave me a decent brain to compensate... 
(Hmmm, I wonder if that counter-jibe will be too subtle... ;-)

----------


## strangerep

> 

  Your location says merely "Qld". If you're prepared to be a bit more specific than that (i.e., if you're within a few hours drive from Brisbane), maybe I will indeed darken your door next time I visit relatives in Brisbane.  :Redface: )

----------


## ringtail

> Oh, I am probably "soft" even compared to other Sydney-ites.
> Nature gave me a decent brain to compensate... 
> (Hmmm, I wonder if that counter-jibe will be too subtle... ;-)

  And yet here you and your superior brain are, trying to pry info out of us knuckle draggers. :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## strangerep

> And yet here you and your superior brain are, trying to pry info out of us knuckle draggers.

  Well, that's the smart thing to do, isn't it? I.e., if one doesn't know something, find someone who does, and absorb their knowledge as quickly and thoroughly as possible.  :Biggrin:  
Anyway, good on ya ringtail. Live long and procreate...., er...., prosper.

----------


## ringtail

Doing all three as I type. Tricky, but do-able :Wink:  :Biggrin:

----------


## goldie1

> Doing all three as I type. Tricky, but do-able

  Trying to get my head around the idear of procreateing while typing could you post some pics ? :Confused:

----------


## ringtail

Sorry, my hands are tied. Typing with nose. Too much information :Biggrin:

----------


## goldie1

:Giveup:    

> Sorry, my hands are tied. Typing with nose. Too much information

----------


## ringtail

Now now, thats not the right attitude. Never give up grasshopper

----------


## goldie1

> Now now, thats not the right attitude. Never give up grasshopper

   :Laughing1:

----------


## Gaza

1st pic

----------


## ringtail

Flash pad gaza

----------


## shauck

What timber is that? Is there a tint in the Cutek? Can we all come over and sit on your deck?

----------

